# Plowing Nemo 2013



## hikeradk

Going to upload some pictures and videos of Storm Nemo. Feel free to add your photos from around your area. It wasn't that bad probably 12-24 around the area.


----------



## hikeradk

Here is some video driving between a couple of accounts.


----------



## White Gardens

Looks manageable at least.

One thing I noticed is no drifting to really speak of. After our blizzard a couple of seasons ago, we had 12'-20' drifts on the backside of large commercial buildings and out in the out-lying farm country where the snow was allowed to move.


.............


----------



## hikeradk

On my way through the north side of Watertown, NY.


----------



## hikeradk

White Gardens;1591957 said:


> Looks manageable at least.
> 
> One thing I noticed is no drifting to really speak of. After our blizzard a couple of seasons ago, we had 12'-20' drifts on the backside of large commercial buildings and out in the out-lying farm country where the snow was allowed to move.
> 
> .............


The winds really never picked up like they expected. If they had it would have been a completely different clean up. A couple weeks back the winds gusted up to 60 mph and had very little snow and even the smallest amount of snow created a whiteout. If we had those winds we would have had the 12'-20' drifts.


----------



## hikeradk




----------



## hikeradk

Under all this snow is a parking lot.


----------



## hikeradk

Some nice big piles and a tool to do it with.


----------



## theholycow

White Gardens;1591957 said:


> One thing I noticed is no drifting to really speak of. After our blizzard a couple of seasons ago, we had 12'-20' drifts on the backside of large commercial buildings and out in the out-lying farm country where the snow was allowed to move.


I was lucky not to have drifts but other areas around here had plenty of driftage.

37 1/2" here.


----------



## White Gardens

theholycow;1592091 said:


> I was lucky not to have drifts but other areas around here had plenty of driftage.
> 
> 37 1/2" here.


Man, that's still a lot snow.....

...............


----------



## MSS Mow

Here are some pics I snapped today. We had about 20" from the blizzard. Wind gusts of 80+.


----------



## MSS Mow

A couple of the truck hard at work.


----------



## 94gt331

Wow i like the pictures, some crazy drifts there! I hope you guys can find some time to rest and hopefully all your customers don't lose there cool with all ya guys. A storm like that would take the normal plow route and times it by 10 or more.


----------



## MSS Mow

94gt331;1592282 said:


> Wow i like the pictures, some crazy drifts there! I hope you guys can find some time to rest and hopefully all your customers don't lose there cool with all ya guys. A storm like that would take the normal plow route and times it by 10 or more.


It helps tremendously that it came over the weekend. But we were actually in pretty good shape this morning. We were prepared and had everything done that we needed to except a few residential. Had it been a week day, I would have called out my father in a third truck as backup to make sure we got everything done on time. Can't have unhappy customers!


----------



## 89Heaver

sorry if huge...it wasnt fun i was stuck for over 2 hours and wound up digging myself out....nothing broke and made it home but very not fun.


----------



## L.I.Mike

This was a nice storm but traction sucked, slush under the snow so I kept track of how many times I got stuck, 20! This was the first time plowing with this truck and I couldnt have been happier.


----------



## timetraveler

we'll see you boy's tomorrow, me and 12 guys and six trucks are four hours out. were coming to get a piece of NEMO. YEAH. Way we figure it is there is thousands of people there that don't have account set up but there still gonna need plowed out. even at 30.00 a drive its still a small fourtune to be made. 

if it don't snow here we go there.


----------



## hikeradk

Some video of a state plow salting the road.


----------



## Silverado10923

Come over for hot dogs and hamburgers when you guys get done.


----------



## hikeradk

Another video of a state plow pushing back the snow.


----------



## Wilnip

timetraveler;1592562 said:


> we'll see you boy's tomorrow, me and 12 guys and six trucks are four hours out. were coming to get a piece of NEMO. YEAH. Way we figure it is there is thousands of people there that don't have account set up but there still gonna need plowed out. even at 30.00 a drive its still a small fourtune to be made.
> 
> if it don't snow here we go there.


Let us know how that works out for ya.


----------



## Antlerart06

hikeradk;1592632 said:


> Another video of a state plow pushing back the snow.


Hey where are your work videos I see you drive around a lot whats the deal??


----------



## hikeradk

Antlerart06;1592645 said:


> Hey where are your work videos I see you drive around a lot whats the deal??


I'll have to grab some work videos. The travel is in between a couple pockets of work and I'm usually working solo which makes action shots hard to get. Thumbs Up


----------



## 89Heaver

I regret not taking more pics while i was out during but after about 9pm it went from fun to work to survival. i was pushing pulling digging people out where i could and it was extrodinary. I could only try to keep moving and very shocked the bronco did as well as it did. My only stuck was the last lot i tried which was 4' anb stupid to attempt. I got lucky and made it home tho.


----------



## hikeradk

Time-lapse video of last night's "snow-pacolypse" in Hartford, CT

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4376792628960


----------



## JoeyM

here's my video:






and pics:


----------



## chevyman51

Those are some great videos. And those pictures are awesome


----------



## bowtie_guy

Shoot those pics in HRD JoeyM??
Look great


----------



## scott3430

I hope you guys can make a killing off all that snow, you deserve it!


----------



## xtreem3d

I don't know what kind of camera that is but you should apply for a job at National Geographic !!! Those are the best online photo's i personally have ever seen


----------



## ken643

Great pics and video, Thanks for sharing! Ill get some videos up soon.


----------



## Jonsnowdog

Wicked aaaaaaahhsome video. And wicked aaaahsome pics!!! Joey those pics look like they should be on dodge or fishers ads. Cool ****. Perfect music for an awesome video too. I'm impressed. Cheers to u


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

hey Joey,

I don't know what you do for a living, but that video was really awesome.... I would have used a Tool song, but then again, being a TOOL nut, I'd use their songs for just about anything...


Even more-so were the pictures. spectacular detail....Thumbs Up


----------



## JTVLandscaping

The video was alot of fun to watch, thanks for sharing!


----------



## coldcoffee

Couldn't help it, checked out his fishing video's...Dudz got skillz!! Damn...now I want to go fishing.


----------



## InlandNW

JoeyM;1592724 said:


> here's my video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pics:


The best video and pictures I have seen on this site. Thanks


----------



## harrison6jd

nice pictures guys. they all look good. heres a few from RI. stacking, piles halfway up to the street light, storm shots and my 6 year old plowing in the back yard with the dog.
http://www.plowsite.com/picture.php?albumid=1278&pictureid=7400
http://www.plowsite.com/picture.php?albumid=1278&pictureid=7407
http://www.plowsite.com/picture.php?albumid=1278&pictureid=7398
http://www.plowsite.com/picture.php?albumid=1278&pictureid=7397
http://www.plowsite.com/picture.php?albumid=1278&pictureid=7405


----------



## Raymond S.

timetraveler;1592562 said:


> we'll see you boy's tomorrow, me and 12 guys and six trucks are four hours out. were coming to get a piece of NEMO. YEAH. Way we figure it is there is thousands of people there that don't have account set up but there still gonna need plowed out. even at 30.00 a drive its still a small fourtune to be made.
> 
> if it don't snow here we go there.


Better you than me. I'll sit here on the couch and wait for it to come to me. Good luck. That's a lot of driveways for 6 trucks.


----------



## Silverado10923

Nemo got plowed!


----------



## getsum

I only got a couple


----------



## Snowzilla

JoeyM;1592724 said:


> here's my video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pics:


Joey M.
What special effect did you use on your photos? Very neat. Almost like paintings.


----------



## Rick547

ken643;1593222 said:


> Great pics and video, Thanks for sharing! Ill get some videos up soon.


I'll be interested in your videos as they are some of the best on on Youtube.


----------



## potskie

Picture #2 is spectacular! If that were a Ford I would probably blow it up into a poster and hang it in the Garage it's that good.


----------



## all ferris

coldcoffee;1593278 said:


> Couldn't help it, checked out his fishing video's...Dudz got skillz!! Damn...now I want to go fishing.


you need to check out joeym's video of his garage build. It turned out sweet and the end of the video is best when he pulls in 5 exotic cars.


----------



## BBC co

Logan Airport pics

































containers were at Connolly Terminal South Boston castle island sorry about that


----------



## JoeyM

thanks everybody!

photography and more recently video are hobbies of mine. to answer some of your questions, the pics were taken with a Nikon D600 DSLR and were edited in software called Lightroom and additional software by Nik.

It's pretty fancy software, but if you are interested in a much cheaper similar effect you can use the Snapseed App on your iPhone or Droid. It's free and made by the same people. it works pretty well.

fishing is our real passion, the name of our boat is "Woozy". you can check out those videos here:

https://vimeo.com/channels/woozy

a couple more pics:


----------



## theholycow

JoeyM;1593838 said:


> thanks everybody!
> 
> photography and more recently video are hobbies of mine. to answer some of your questions, the pics were taken with a Nikon D600 DSLR and were edited in software called Lightroom and additional software by Nik.
> 
> It's pretty fancy software, but if you are interested in a much cheaper similar effect you can use the Snapseed App on your iPhone or Droid. It's free and made by the same people. it works pretty well.


Did you use an HDR effect in Lightroom? I think that's the big answer all these folks are looking for.


----------



## Silverado10923

Inland NW, those are awesome pics! Are you an artist/photographer or a plow contractor? Dodge should be coughing up some bid ad $$$!


----------



## JoeyM

theholycow;1593849 said:


> Did you use an HDR effect in Lightroom? I think that's the big answer all these folks are looking for.


In Lightroom I do basic tweaking: adjusting exposure, white balance, sharpening, and noise reduction.

The more dramatic editing is in Color Efex Pro, which is a plug in made by Nik. they have a few filters that give the HDR look. i dont remember the exact combo I used, but i often use "Detail Extractor" , "Bleach Bypass" and sometimes "Colorizer". then you just play with the sliders till you get it the way you want.

hope this helps!

http://www.niksoftware.com/colorefexpro/usa/index.php?view=intro/main.shtml


----------



## Silverado10923

Oh, Joey's pics. Nice job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maine_Train

BBC co;1593774 said:


> containers were at Connolly Terminal South Boston castle island sorry about that


Oh, okay. I saw the one of the container on the pickup truck and thought "What's up with that?" (Followed by "You should put some wheels on that container before you try moving it with that truck."  )
The containers on the cars suggest that was some *nasty* wind.


----------



## hikeradk

This is one of my favorite time lapse videos of Boston.


----------



## Jeepjimmy




----------



## Jeepjimmy

*moved*


----------



## Jeepjimmy

Jeepjimmy;1594406 said:


>


2ft. eastern North Fork, Southold LI NY


----------



## MSS Mow

BBC co;1593774 said:


> Logan Airport pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> containers were at Connolly Terminal South Boston castle island sorry about that


I suppose this truck is a little overloaded???? :crying:


----------



## BBC co

MSS Mow;1594912 said:


> I suppose this truck is a little overloaded???? :crying:


all i could think when i saw it was thank god it was the beginning of the event and no one was resting or sleeping in any of them


----------



## miniwarehousing

Here's a small video from our TV6070 snowblowing over 25' high and about 25' away.


----------



## wirenut

wow that would take for ever to clean at that pace....faster with a plow


----------



## miniwarehousing

That pace is for demonstration and newbie at the helm. Plus, you can't plow snow over 3 containers high.


----------



## jjklongisland

The Beast driving through 30"... Plow all the way up and still pushing....


----------



## hikeradk

Anyone notice this became a Chrysler thread lol. Dodge Ram Jeep and New Holland we can accept that since you are related to International Harvester.


----------



## White Gardens

miniwarehousing;1594982 said:


> Here's a small video from our TV6070 snowblowing over 25' high and about 25' away.


....

That is my dream machine right there!!!!!!

...................


----------



## Piston

White Gardens;1595618 said:


> ....
> 
> That is my dream machine right there!!!!!!
> 
> ...................


+1!

In the meantime, I have to settle for a little smaller blue machine. 









And here is the 410 resting after a light workout.


----------



## miniwarehousing

White Gardens;1595618 said:


> ....
> 
> That is my dream machine right there!!!!!!
> 
> ...................


Thanks guys. It's working out very nicely. I'm still amazed at how much snow you can move.
Tested the limits with the 24" we got. Still cleaning the mounds up now. But it does great.


----------



## BBC co

Nantasket Beach, Hull Ma.








Hingham around 1:30 AM


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Can't say it was fun towards the end. 
I had 2 trucks go down, broken plow and transmission blew.
I almost got taken out by a falling tree -(see the picture). I had just pushed snow there and backed up to finish the pass when down she came.
But got everyone cleared out by Sunday afternoon.
Here are a couple of pics.


----------



## MSsnowplowing

Here is a little before and after. And yes a lot of those mounds are as high as my window in my F-350.
Cleared the whole area -(and another one just like this on the other side in just 1 and a half hours) just using my truck, no heavy equipment.


----------



## Krrz350




----------



## Krrz350




----------



## Krrz350




----------



## hatefulmechanic

JoeyM;1593838 said:


> thanks everybody!
> 
> photography and more recently video are hobbies of mine. to answer some of your questions, the pics were taken with a Nikon D600 DSLR and were edited in software called Lightroom and additional software by Nik.
> 
> It's pretty fancy software, but if you are interested in a much cheaper similar effect you can use the Snapseed App on your iPhone or Droid. It's free and made by the same people. it works pretty well.
> 
> fishing is our real passion, the name of our boat is "Woozy". you can check out those videos here:
> 
> https://vimeo.com/channels/woozy
> 
> a couple more pics:


You use the D600 on the time lapses as well, or a GoPro?

Nicely done shots, your filter effect is very well suited for the scenes.


----------



## BBC co

nice pics Krrz350 whats that brown extension cord looking wire? I had my connections outside like that in the past, if you can get them inside the grill to prevent all that build up it's better to keep water away from those especially how yours you can see the wires entering the connection point water will get in there and short it out just a matter of time imo


----------



## fordtruck661

I did not take many pictures but here is one trying to clear a sidewalk that had snow about 4 1/2 feet tall.


----------



## Krrz350

BBC co;1596992 said:


> nice pics Krrz350 whats that brown extension cord looking wire? I had my connections outside like that in the past, if you can get them inside the grill to prevent all that build up it's better to keep water away from those especially how yours you can see the wires entering the connection point water will get in there and short it out just a matter of time imo


It's just for the connector caps for when the plow is off, will definitely take your advice and put them behind the grill again because like you noticed they don't click in 100%, the power ones do though., didn't even think of that but I originally had them tucked behind the grill, actually tried to sell the truck so I took all the plow stuff off of it this summer, then when winter hit i got lazy on the 2nd install, glad nobody bought the truck.


----------



## ken643

fordtruck661;1597019 said:


> I did not take many pictures but here is one trying to clear a sidewalk that had snow about 4 1/2 feet tall.


That some snow!!


----------



## BBC co

now would be a good time to make an ad for it if you want to sell it with the plow on it


----------



## GMD1984

some pic i took on my way out to a office park in middle town, ct to dig out


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care

That is soo much snow! I wish we could get something like that here in Minnesota to end the snow season.


----------

